# Carob and Coco duck call



## SENC (Nov 16, 2013)

This is another one that has been in the works since before my hiatus... a cool little piece of carob I got from Barry and a cocobolo insert. Tung oil finish, buffed and waxed.

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20131116_211528_zps1418b499.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20131116_211338_zpsb3afeebe.jpg

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DKMD (Nov 16, 2013)

That's pretty, Henry!

Hiatus? Were you gone?


----------



## Woodman (Nov 16, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Sprung (Nov 16, 2013)

Great looking call, Henry! I really like the form you use on your calls, and your wood selection is always great. I don't even hunt, but every time I see one of your calls, I think to myself that I want one - just to put on the shelf and look at! (And maybe use on occasion to amuse my son, and probably annoy my wife!)


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice job Henry. There is a lot of detail in there that you just nailed. Great call!
Scott


----------

